# Is there any danger in riding a bike that is too big for me?



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a good deal on an entry level schwinn fastback comp with shimano 105 garb. It's a 56 cm, but at 5'-10", I should really be on a 53 or 54. However, I changed the stem and moved the seat around to where I'm fairly comfortable on this bike. Is fit really that big of a deal?

I plan on riding this bike until I can afford a cannondale cyclocross bike.:idea:


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

-bashing your Nads on the top tube
It will handle a little funny but if you are just starting out you probably won't notice.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

One of my bikes is slightly too big for me (about 2cm) and after replacing the stem, I have no ill-effects, except I still want to add some 170mm crank arms.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Given how adjustable components are at 5'10" there is probably a 0% that bike is too big for you. If anything it's easy to set it up so you're sitting way too high or too low and/or set up the reach really funky and blame it on the bike. 

I feel if you are well balanced and comfortable on the bike then the fit is good. Sounds like you are there! While the geometries are a bit different I have my current 52 set up exactly like a 54 I used to ride and a 56 subsequent to that...


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Im no professional bike fitter, but my opinion (since you asked) is that about 70% of riders are on bikes that are too small for them. I think you will be fine, and look better doing it.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Irch and the group, I'm also 5'10" and consider a 56 to be spot on or maybe a tick small depending on how it is designed and setup. What is your book in-seam? I have long legs (34 book in-seam) and have a lot of stand over clearance on a 56 CM bike. How is the stand over for you? How did the bike feel?

Later, Axlenut


----------



## Ridity (Jul 24, 2011)

If your 5'10" on a 56cm, you probably wont have any problems. If the stem and seat are adjusted correctly and you feel comfortable, you're fine.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

A 56 should be fine. Im 5'9 and ride a 56. You are just used to seeing so many people on bikes that are way too small.


----------



## Gumbyman (May 3, 2011)

*You will be fine*

I'm 5'9" and ride a 56. In fact at my fitting the other day on my old bike, the fitter gave me a 120 mm stem and said that after a 130 stem she would have said for me to go to a bigger bike. It all depends on leg and torso length.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Like some of the other guys noted, there are many ways to adjust the fit of your bike, from getting a shorter stem, lowering the stem, shorter crank arms, seat height, positioning ...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

No prob at all unless the bike is at least 2 sizes too big.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

IMO, compromising saddle position to make a bike fit is not okay. I had a knee injury that dogged me for a while and a bad saddle position was part of it.

Other than that, though - whatever it takes. Too long a reach can be painful on a long ride, but you can Rule #5 it and be okay.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a long torso and shorter legs. I know. Bad genetics are a biznatch! 

I set the bike up with a short stem with a little upward angle. I don't like to be down really low. I adjusted the seat to where the front of my knees form a vertical line with center of the pedals when the crank is at the halfway position. So far it feels pretty good. I don't like the fact that my legs are so close together, and my toes point out. This causes my heels to hit the chainstays.:mad2: I'm probably going to pick up a set of pedal extenders as I have the same issue on my mountain bike.

I've learned a lot about bike fit on this forum, and it has been a wealth of information for me as a roadie noob.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Pedal extenders may be the right solution, but they often aren't.

Do your knees travel around when you pedal, or stay in a plane parallel to the bike frame? I have fancy insoles with a ton of arch support and a shim, and they helped clean up my pedal stroke quite a lot. I also don't have to wear my shoes as tight to be secure in them. So, win-win.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Pedal extenders may be the right solution, but they often aren't.
> 
> Do your knees travel around when you pedal, or stay in a plane parallel to the bike frame? I have fancy insoles with a ton of arch support and a shim, and they helped clean up my pedal stroke quite a lot. I also don't have to wear my shoes as tight to be secure in them. So, win-win.


My knees flop all over the place. I'm more bow legged than Carol Burnette.:blush2:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You need to address that. Floppy knees can actually be pretty bad for overtraining. I don't know how long you've been riding or how much volume you do, and some people can get away with some pretty (to me) sketchy form, but it's definitely something to keep an eye on, and fix if you can.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You need to address that. Floppy knees can actually be pretty bad for overtraining. I don't know how long you've been riding or how much volume you do, and some people can get away with some pretty (to me) sketchy form, but it's definitely something to keep an eye on, and fix if you can.


Thanks!


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Not sure why you thing a 56 will be too large.
Have you been fitted or at least done a fit calculator.

At 5'10" most calculators will put you on a 56cm.

I really like neutral stems. 100-120mm. Base your fit on 110cm and see what comes out.
My bet is that a 56cm will be spot on.


----------



## PatrickVeg (Jul 24, 2011)

Sounds like it's going to work out... 
I'd prefer a little big to a little small... but I'm a newbie.


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

The top tube just brushes against my hoohahs. I don't feel uncomfortable on it at all. I really like the the bike and it has opened up a whole new world to me beyond mountain biking.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Just the jewels man, just the jewels :eek6:


----------



## Irch (Mar 15, 2011)

psycleridr said:


> Just the jewels man, just the jewels :eek6:


I could have them surgically removed and ride and even bigger bike.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

In all seriousness some of it is preference and some fit. Your overall height has less to do with it than your leg length or stand over and your upper body will depend on TT+stem and fore/aft position of seat. Of course how you play with these can affect comfort and handling which is why everyone will tell you to get properly fitted. I am 5'9 and my bikes are a 53 and a 54 (both standard geometry)


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi guys noob here. Finally found the appropriate thread. I have kind of the same dilemma on my recent first road bike purchase. I'm 5'7.5 with inseam of around 30.5', and most online calculators put me on a 51-52 frame. Got a good deal on a cdale caad9 size 50 at a local lbs (50 and 54 only available). Great bike, overall fit felt ok and rode it long for a day and had issues with bad toe overlap. (i've read about it thoroughly and said it isn't really a big deal but for me it was). Aesthetically, didn't like the overall look of the 50 frame bike as well, twas like a lowrider, not a proper race bike stance IMHO only. Anyway to make the long story short, had it changed to the 54, rode it around the lbs and felt ok except had to reach for the brake levers a lil bit. Components are being exchanged so my bike would be not be ready until some few days.

I don't know if the 54 frame bike is too big for my aforementioned size eventhough it felt good (albeit short distance only).I know the 52 would probably be the best but not available. I very much would like to stay at this particular model even if the lbs guys wants me to go for a 51 on another model. I'm also worried that adjustments with both handle bar stems and saddle heights etc won't be enough. Sadly, there's a lot to be desired in terms of customer care at that lbs and professional fitting was not done/offered but the price and the bike was a major steal. Would welcome any comments. Also, if there are other guys out there who ride bikes a size or two bigger for some reason, how does it feel, any major issues etc. I'll keep you guys posted what happens.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If you felt like you had to reach to get to the brake hoods on a test ride, imagine how you'd feel four hours in.

What was wrong with the 51cm bike the salesman liked for you?


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

True have to consider that as well. You see I'll proly be doing mostly short fast rides as I do mt biking more.It was a different model (c'dale synapse alloy) and I liked the firm/light/racier feel of the caad, it had lesser componentry (tiagra vs 105) and lastly, really didn't like the color scheme available. Kind of silly but hey i gotta like how it looks too before i buy hehe..just wanting to know if i could make the 54cm fit better through other means. I guess will know in a few days when i get the bike and do adjustments with them


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You can probably make the 54 fit better, but you risk screwing up the handling.

Basically the same deal as sticking too short a stem on a mountain bike.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> You can probably make the 54 fit better, but you risk screwing up the handling.
> 
> Basically the same deal as sticking too short a stem on a mountain bike.


Thanks for the advice at least I know I can make the 54 work. Hopefully everything goes well once I get the bike. As a noob road biker I feel handling wouldn't be significant yet. 

I'm also thinking as I ride more my body would adjust(?)..The waiting is killing me though I wanna ride! :cryin:


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If anything, handling is more significant.

I think that it's to do with the length of the stem. Another poster here, who I respect, thinks it's to do with weight distribution, and the length of the stem is just a secondary effect.

The bottom line, though, is that on too big a bike, either because the front wheel is too far away or because of a change in the angle of force transferred from the handlebars to the steer tube, the handling is twitchy and a moment of inattention or a second guess in a corner has greater consequences. Doesn't mean you'll fall, but you'll have to pay more attention.

IME, 90mm stems are fine and 80mm stems are not.

Ultimately, you're the one who has to be satisfied one way or the other. See if the shop will put on a smaller stem. See what you think.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks. Actually you answered my next query on how far short a stem should I could go in case I need to.I do hope it won't be twitchy as you say


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I didn't find my bike became unridable when I tried an 80mm stem. It was just less stable than I wanted. I also wouldn't be surprised if where the threshold is has to do with a person's proportions, etc. Bike stuff is almost never clear-cut.  IMO, it's worth making a few phone calls, though, and seeing if someone has the bike you want in a 52 and checking out some other brands. Pre-orders and high-end bikes are one thing, but if a shop doesn't have a certain mid-priced bike in storage, I'm disinclined to believe they can get it.


----------



## canefanmd (Jul 31, 2011)

Thought I'd give an update. Didn't push through with the bike, didn't like making the bike fit me so instead I waited for a special order for a bike of my size..2012 CAAD 8 compact! Road it around the shop and WOW. Very fast, responsive and light just like the CAAD9. Completely redesigned frame sold me (10-speed tiagra, BB30, SavE) and the color scheme. So glad I waited..can't wait to put miles on this baby...btw all reflectors, dork disk etc will be removed as required


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Congrats that is a sweet looking ride...


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

A good lesson here is to not get suckered in by a good deal on a bike that isn't a good fit. The couple of hundred dollars you save (at most!) aren't usually worth the frustration in the long run.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a different take on this thread after taking some test rides today. All prior rides had been on 54's (I'm 5'8" w/32 inseam) and today's rides were Small (Wilier GT) and 51 (Cervelo RS & R3). These bikes felt VERY cramped, especially when out of the saddle. On the GT, I kept banging my knee on the handlebars when clipping in or out (ended up with swollen knee). My feet would actually hit the front tires on some turns.

They did a quick fit with some spring-loaded device and that was it. When I mentioned the R3 feeling cramped, they wanted to change the step. When I mentioned the size difference, he kept saying to himself softly that the 51 was the "right" size.

the other thing that I had to check was the geometry of these different sizes as the GT bothered a bad elbow.


Steve


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

^^^
Are you looking for help? You might start your own thread... Anyway, sounds like you found out what "too small" feels like for you.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

I am also 5'7.5". I rode a 54 for years, but it was a pain (on my back :wink5.
I changed to 50cm and I really like it. I like the shorter reach exchange for more drop. That being said I am not very flexible with short arms and an overall bulky build. 
Everything will fit different, you can grab a shorter stem etc. to help with the fit, but it sounds like the 51cm felt the best.

By the way, at 50cm, my bike looks freakin' sweet.


----------

